# Can You See The Curled Stick?



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

DO you see the curled stick in the picture?

This is the kind of place where the curled stick grow, lot's of vines and briars.

Cold weather is here in Kentucky. Time to get out the Gerber saw and look for curled sticks.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great looking sticks those. We don't find them up here, or at least I havent. Lovely!


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

What state do you live in?

The curled sticks, i find are in really thick brush where there is lots of vines.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep! I have to grow my own if I want any -- we don't see many naturally here either.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We find them in Alabama, lots for vines. For some reason the seem to be near fence lines.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> We find them in Alabama, lots for vines. For some reason the seem to be near fence lines.


Wish we had them -- but that would probably mean we also had that wretched cudzu you folks in the south have!


----------

